# Home made bottle tree plans? Anyone?



## MN-winer (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone have plans for a home made bottle tree? I am taking Friday off and thought that it would be a fun project. I am thinking of a 4x4 post with adequate support base, but am not sure the angle of the holes on the side for the dowels, the length of the dowels and diameter of them. I can probably figure it out but wondering if anyone has done this and can provide suggestions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

I have not made one as the price is not so bad for these. I have four of them and I am costantly moving them around to where ever I am working. With what your making that would make moving them around very cumbersome i think.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to agree with Dan, the plastic ones are lightweight, take apart easily. Easy to use and will never rot from them being used constantly.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

...and with wood you will have to worry about bacteria.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

You could always use PVC but buying this I believe is well worth it.


----------



## MN-winer (Nov 17, 2010)

OK - thanks everyone. I think I will get a plastic one instead. Thanks for saving me the 2-3 hours of my day off!!

The bacteria part is what really made me worry.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 17, 2010)

MN-winer said:


> OK - thanks everyone. I think I will get a plastic one instead. Thanks for saving me the 2-3 hours of my day off!!
> The bacteria part is what really made me worry.



I don't use a tree. Instead, I have a piece of 1/2" plywood with 2.25" holes drilled (actually, cut with a hole saw) in a grid spaced at 5" intervals. When I'm cleaning/sanitizing bottles, the plywood is simply resting on two supports and the bottles are simply placed in the holes upside down to drain. When they're done, the plywood and supports simply stand against the wall.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Bart thats a great idea. I just don't have that kind of room. A tree has a very small footprint and can hold 90 bottles.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

Like above I feel the plastic one is much easier to move around than a wood or PVC one. I have the large tree and works out great when sanitizing 60 bottles


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Bart thats a great idea. I just don't have that kind of room. A tree has a very small footprint and can hold 90 bottles.


Premier porduce down here has the 90 bottle trees for about $35.00 I think. It was a no brainer.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 18, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Premier porduce down here has the 90 bottle trees for about $35.00 I think. It was a no brainer.



I agree. I own three of them. For the price, and the fact that they can be sanitized with a mist of k-meta solution, they are worth it.


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 19, 2010)

All of my bottle work is preformed in our kitchen. With the sink right by the dishwasher, I just use the empty dishwasher for my draining. I haven't counted how many bottles I can stuff in there but generally I wait and do 75-100 bottles at a setting ( Yes I sit my lazy butt on a stool). I don't think 75 will fit in there but I bet that I can put 50 in there before having to remove the first ones to make more room.


----------

